# Shot of my allroad.. Hellaflush?? Naaa Hellatuff....



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

My daily driver, kid hauler, Lowe's taxi, bike carrying, grocery getting work horse....


----------



## bigguyonbike (Oct 23, 2011)

that looks great. specs?


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That definitly looks hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
When i get my allroad or w8 that's what i want it to look like!!!!!!!!!!
Grown up -*hot wheels!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks :beer:

Wheel specs are 19x9.5 et40 with 20mm spacers Miro 111's


----------



## bigguyonbike (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks :beer:
> 
> Wheel specs are 19x9.5 et40 with 20mm spacers Miro 111's


thanks benji. what tire size did you end up going with? i'm looking to do a similar setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

I went with a 255/40/19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

still on air?


----------



## Das22 (Aug 2, 2011)

*402??*

Are you still using the air suspension?


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I dont say this very often about allroads (and i own one) or those Miro wheels. But well done. That car looks completely proper. Any more pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Still on stock air. 

Thanks for the compliments :beer:





Its for sale too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Love it. I need to get down to visit you guys in Aberdeen... maybe we could shoot it?


----------



## americanbull (Jun 21, 2011)

Benji,...is the car still available?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

This thing looks awesome. I want an allroad so bad:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

americanbull said:


> Benji,...is the car still available?


Sorry man sold it.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

any more pictures, nice looking car


----------

